# Dead Goat upgrade Kit



## Kaizer (21/5/19)

Any vendor stocking the Dead GOAT upgrade kit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CTRiaan (23/7/19)

I'm also interested. 

Maybe @Pho3niX90 will get some.


----------

